# 2015-CarnEvil



## coxboy316

This year I am planning a Carnival themed haunt. I got my basic idea down and am getting geared up to start working on the props for the haunt. My goal is to have a walkthrough where you will get to see carnival acts and clowns. I have seen this theme on the forum and have gotten some great ideas from here and plan on making them the best I can. 

My first prop I started working on is my Two-Headed baby.









I plan on sharing my ideas as I work on the haunt.


----------



## punkineater

I plan on tagging along on this thread....nice baby


----------



## bobzilla

I'm along for the ride too.
Nice start. Gotta have a two headed baby....right?


----------



## coxboy316

Picked these up today at good will. Thinking I will use them as just added decoration to the entrance hallway of the haunt. I plan on putting old time freakshow pictures on the wall and some circus posters along with any other circus decorations .


----------



## thenightmarefamily

I am adding a new third walkthrough this year, and wouldn't you know it CLOWNS!!!!. Chuckles House of Fun will be added this year to Nightmare on Barberry.


----------



## coxboy316

I have just placed my orders for all of my Clown mask. I am planning on building props with the mask.


----------



## offmymeds

One of my all time favorite themes! 

Nice 2 headed baby. 

I had a couple in my freak show


----------



## coxboy316

I was rearranging my storage unit and was able to bring this guy out to take a photo of it. Bought it on an online auction last year


----------



## punkineater

Suh-weet! Stealing your Freak Show ideas, omm. Now...if I could only find a mannequin cheap...


----------



## coxboy316

I ordered the background music from Ebay and it came in the mail this weekend. I listened to the CD on the way into work and I have to say I like it and look forward to have it playing for my haunt.


----------



## printersdevil

CarnEvil things at Darkside Displays

They have masks, music, paper products, props, etc. Check it out.


----------



## punkineater

On another thread, Evil Clown Carnival Music, Dark lord has a huge file of great CarnEvil music as well:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/139632-evil-clown-carnival-music-2.html#post1749088
He has been _very_ generous with sharing, if you ask nicely


----------



## coxboy316

I won some sweet clown items off Ebay this week. 
Here comes the clown sign $50.00
Clown Head $27.00
Face Ripper Clown $50.00


----------



## Ani's Horror

thenightmarefamily said:


> I am adding a new third walkthrough this year, and wouldn't you know it CLOWNS!!!!. Chuckles House of Fun will be added this year to Nightmare on Barberry.


Both are great names for Halloween


----------



## coxboy316

I made a group for this years circus/carnival themed individuals. I figured might be a great place for us to share ideas post photographs and help each other out. The group is called 2015-Carnival/Circus/Clown themed Haunts


----------



## coxboy316

Started working on my clown heads. Bought the mask off of someone on Craigslist.


----------



## DvlsToy

I've got that "send in the clowns" piece, my 2 year old son loves it!

That styrofoam head looks awesome. Might have to make a few to display my masks.


----------



## printersdevil

CLearance clown

Ran across this tonight and thought someone would want him for the price $35 There is also a clown mask on the second page of these markdowns.


----------



## coxboy316

Was pleased with my mask that came in that I ordered off of Ebay.


----------



## kittyvibe

coxboy, yer killing me  I love those ebay purchases, I never could find the face ripper or send in the clowns prop for a decent price for my carnevil last year.


----------



## coxboy316

kittyvibe said:


> coxboy, yer killing me  I love those ebay purchases, I never could find the face ripper or send in the clowns prop for a decent price for my carnevil last year.


I am fortunate to have four goodwills that are about 15 minutes apart from each other. Also been doing great on deals for clown stuff on ebay.


----------



## slash

coxboy cool props man any new purchases?


----------



## coxboy316

Slash,

I ordered a few things the other day and will post them when they come in. I did win this guy on ebay for $5.00


----------



## DvlsToy

that'd be cool for a jack in the box prop!


----------



## coxboy316

We are having some great weather here in VA so was able to do a little work. Got some great prep work down on my cut off clown heads. Got the poles painted just need to add them to the buckets then add the clowns.


----------



## coxboy316

Got my first draft of my invitation done (personal information removed)
Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## coxboy316

Got the basic design down for my clown heads. Just need one more mask to come in that I ordered and to add some blood and gore.


----------



## coxboy316

Finished up my gumball machine, ready for some customers


----------



## punkineater

coxboy316 said:


> Got my first draft of my invitation done (personal information removed)
> Let me know what you guys think.
> View attachment 242579


The heads on stakes are killer, the eyeball candy dispenser is creepy, and, if I may ask, where did you get the background for the ticket(love it too)?


----------



## coxboy316

I got the background from a google image search. Searched Circus Grunge backgrounds or something like that. I saved the image to my desktop.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Coxboy, love the new additions and invite. The pole stands look very carnival playful like, not the heads though! Hey, that ape mask looks familiar!.....It works well for that use so should work out fine in my carnival down the road. Gotta ask what did you do for the eyes set in the masks? I saw your earlier post a few pages back where you said they were custom eyes. Bought or DIY? They look great.

How are you planning on using the head poles? I could see as a ring toss game or as fencing with a rope attached to all. 

Speaking of eyes...I saw your photo of the gumball machine when you bought it and have to say it came out fantastic with the eyeballs in it. Looks like it was meant to hold them and it couldn't have come in a better color of red too. I can't wait to see photos of everything when you're all set up. Looking GOOD!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Mailman just delivered this guy to me. Thought I would share a few photos of him in case you ever see him in your area or want to search him out for your carnival. 

I have wanted Evil Owen for our carnival knife throwing act since I first saw him in CBonz post a year ago. He's been gone from Spencers and Spirit Halloween for a number of years already (think since 2006). I've looked off and on for him. Last year I missed seeing an auction for him before it expired and he was not re-listed, and so I contacted the buyer to ask about re-listing again through e bay. At first the guy was willing to and then wanted to sell off site. Didn't feel comfortable about that so let it pass. Checked back a few times since, and then last week my timing was right I guess because I found another one and brand new at that too. I was the only one bidding on him and am so excited to add him to my carnival props. He's quite the looker don't you think?, and the kids will love him!

Here he is at our grill ready to cut up the steak for you when he's not performing his carnival act...which he's not very good at....we keep losing assistants all the time. Oh well, help is hard to find!

















Evil Owen is actually a stuffed doll. He's got some good weight to him for his height, only 2 feet, and the detailing of his looks I think are great. I just love everything about his head. I contemplated making a knife thrower prop like him but could never find the mask face I wanted. He stands with some support like leaning on the grill here. Comes with a bloody knife. Cute as can be for halloween. Actually I think he has some Ferengi blood in him so he might be better at selling some snake oil for a good profit in the Concession area.

Thanks CBonz!! I never would have looked for him had I not seen your post to begin with. And thanks jdubbya for giving me the lead on his name. That was a big help too.


----------



## coxboy316

Evil Owen looks pretty cool


----------



## coxboy316

Got some work done this weekend. Finished The build for my Palm Readers booth.


----------



## The Stalk

Everything's looking great, coxboy! Can't wait to see how everything comes together...


----------



## coxboy316

This black light poster I ordered came in should look pretty cool


----------



## coxboy316

I was able to add some finishing touches to two of the heads on poles. I am waiting for my third mask to come in to finish the last one.


----------



## ichasiris

So much good stuff!

I have some leftover things from my clown themed party last year. It's kind of cheesy, but I've been looking to sell it to the right person. I just don't have Paypal, would have to accept MO.


----------



## coxboy316

What type of things do you have ichasiris?


----------



## ichasiris

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/jcs-35pc-clown-wall-kit/

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/wow-clown-single-poster/

The SMALLER version of this guy:
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/pi-hanging-blue-clown/

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/be-6ft-jointed-zombie-clown/

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/creepy-carnival-clown-cutout.html

And a few other things I would need to take photos of. Miscellaneous wall coverings, and a couple of things I'm still not sure if I want to let go of yet. I will try and get it all together when I get home from work tonight and get pictures.


----------



## ichasiris

Oy vey, okay may not get around to pictures tonight now....had a computer melt down at work and had to stay late. I am too tired and just wanna eat dinner and watch horror movies on Netflix. I get off early tomorrow though....crossed fingers


----------



## coxboy316

Ghost of Spookie,

After you posted your Evil Owen I saw one on Ebay so I decided to bid on it. I was the only one bidding and got him. So here has arrived and ready for Halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'm so thrilled you liked him and found one! I almost didn't post my photo in your thread. And it looks like you got him at a few dollars less than me so even better. After I put my bid in on him I was sitting on pins and needles for two days hoping he'd be mine. I honestly don't think these little guys come up that often and apparently no one is looking for him during the summer.  That closeup of him is an amazing view of him in all his glory. 

Have you figured out how you will be using him yet? As I mentioned I'm thinking of as a knife thrower act since he has the knife already. However I was thinking if you put a saw in his hands or near his hands he could be the magician who cuts people in half too. He's so dressed up with the suit, maybe a little top hat and dead carnation on his suit would finish his look.

BTW love your finished booth and heads. The clown poster will be great in black light.


----------



## EvilDog

What a cool prop.


----------



## coxboy316

Was able to dress my skelly with his vendor uniform. I still need to make a few props for his vending box but wanted to see what he looks like dressed up.


----------



## slash

coxboy316 said:


> This black light poster I ordered came in should look pretty cool
> View attachment 243208


where did you get that clown poster have a link I want one too!


----------



## coxboy316

I got it off eBay. The seller was :starcitybooks


----------



## girl77

I did a CaranEvil Theme a few years back. here are a few photos of my props ! I had a "siamese twin photo board" where people can put their faces in and take photos. I had a 'candy bar' with cotton candy, Cotton candy martini's. Outside i had two side show tents set up: figi mermaid and a sword swallower! it turned out great!


----------



## girl77

entry way


----------



## girl77

OK lets try this again...hope the photos come through ! oi vey!


----------



## girl77

*Carnevil ideas*


----------



## EvilDog

Clever way to add blood on chairs.


----------



## girl77




----------



## printersdevil

Love the Fifi Mermaid. She is awesome! Great oddities.

How did you do your outside tent or is it one that you bought. I really want to figure out how to rig one without having to buy the canopy.


----------



## EvilDog

Love the mermaid too.  also how can i change my email here?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Worth the wait girl77! That chair and back in 10 minutes photo really cracked me up LOL. Also liked the joined at the hip photo op. Perfect for side show. Wow fantastic job and thanks for sharing. How many people were at the party?


----------



## girl77

I had two. I just used the pop up canopies that you can get at Walmart. Then I safety pinned bedsheets to make the walls on the side.


----------



## girl77

I usually have at least 50 to 75 people show. I have a stand up comic and a band ! It's a pretty big party this will be my 6th year doing a big "paulaPalooza" party


----------



## girl77

I just used bed sheets safety pinned to the sides of a pop up canopy that you can buy at Walmart!


----------



## The Stalk

Looking great, girl77! Looking forward to the rest.


----------



## punkineater

Sooo many great things & inspiration on this thread, everyone!!! Yay, CarnEvil

Here's my little contribution to the thread, finished today(still needs post & base); Scarousel Hellhorse


----------



## EviLEye

I've been collecting clown stuff off and on with the intention of eventually doing an evil clown theme. Coxboy just sealed the deal.

This is stuff I picked up in 2013 I've been hanging on to:



















Someone else on the forum had a cool carnevil theme going with a lot of black lights. I've got 6 that I use so am really liking this idea. I can't recall who it was, but here's an example from their gallery from like last year:








There's also a lot of inspiration to pull from this vid:


----------



## girl77

punkineater said:


> Sooo many great things & inspiration on this thread, everyone!!! Yay, CarnEvil
> 
> Here's my little contribution to the thread, finished today(still needs post & base); Scarousel Hellhorse
> View attachment 244256


OH MY GOSH!! I LOVE that!!


----------



## chantelledc

One of my fav themes! This is my 6ft clown i made last year


----------



## coxboy316

I will be hopefully posting more stuff later next month. Getting ready to go on a family vacation so I havent' had time to really work on anything. Once I get back it is time to get into the full court press and work a lot harder on getting things done.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MonsterSquad on the Dollar Tree thread asked me about a mask we both bought in the resale market that I thought you guys on this thread might be interested in if you are planning a Carnival Side Show. 











This latex mask was sold by Walmart back in 2009 and is called Cletus. Orig sold for $20, picked up mine for $9.99. I saw someone on ebay has it for a pretty good price $12 something and shipping wasn't bad. Two other listings right now for the same mask, one basically same price with shipping included in price, the second one is several dollars more than that. Here's a link to the BuyItNow item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Adult-CLETU...624?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aace972e8 My mask is definitely greenish as shown but their appears to have been a grayish one also. Unless you are a sculpter, I think it's be hard to create a prop that looks this good for a hybrid man/baby creature.

I most likely will build a display case for it as it's full headed mask and from head to feet quite large.


----------



## EvilDog

This is cool!! ^


----------



## punkineater

GoS~I'm diggin' on that Cletus mask!

chantelledc & EvilEye, love those clowns

Finished the Scarousel Hellhorse for the CarnEvil scene


----------



## ElsBeth Lair

One of the games at our CarnEvil this year is what we call "Rush to Flush". My grandkids had a great time painting an old toilet. I stapled old stuffed animals that I had soaked in mud to a board for the backdrop. Kids toss toilet paper rolls into the toilet. Lid up for younger kids, lid down for the older kids. If they make it, they run up and flush the toilet. Of course it is not hooked up but I have a remote fart machine I purchased from Fart Mart inside the toilet. They flush, I push the button. Should be great fun for all.


----------



## coxboy316

Sign for the Entrance.


----------



## EviLEye

Here's another vid for some inspiration. Way cool.


----------



## coxboy316

Finished up some treats for my Skelly Vendor's Box. Hopefully will get finished with Cotton Candy Maker this weekend.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Wow Everything Looks Fantastic, I'm also doing carnEvil this year, tried it in 2012 but the weather would not cooperate so gonna try again, this time we are adding a Freak show, also in the process of building a ferris wheel  I'll let you know how that turns out. I have a few photos of our tent disaster in my profile, it was ugly 4 out of the 6 tents gone.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Just saw these candy apples and thought of u


----------



## printersdevil

OMG on those candy baby heads!


----------



## coxboy316

Work in progress. But trying to finish up some props. I got my Cotton Candy Maker stand finished, just need to add the stirring animation and finish the "Maker" Started working on a "Whack a Skull" prop also.


----------



## punkineater

Your stuff is _really_ cool, coxboy! I've been busy stealing several of your ideas You must have a lot of storage!


----------



## coxboy316

punkineater said:


> Your stuff is _really_ cool, coxboy! I've been busy stealing several of your ideas You must have a lot of storage!


Most of the stuff that is made of palette wood is outside. I figured getting weather on it couldn't hurt. But I do have a storage unit with a lot of Halloween Props in it.


----------



## coxboy316

Another Work in progress. Making a test your strength prop. Got the basic design done just need to add details.







Also made a Cotton Candy Victim (plan on 3 more)


----------



## coxboy316

I bought a Adult Mutant mask for one of my "Freak Show" characthers I am going to build








I didn't like the eye so I cut out the eye. Used the Digital Dudz app with cyclops I and used my old iphone 4 and put it in place to add some animation.


----------



## Sharonr3106

Yes me too.....that's our theme too for this year....I've put quite a few posts on with stuff I have made so far if you want to have a look, it will be great to exchange ideas


----------



## coxboy316

I finished this clown head on a pole a while ago just forgot to post it. It will be one of the three I made.


----------



## FreakinFreak

Love the baby! It's twice as nice!!!


----------



## coxboy316

FreakinFreak said:


> Love the baby! It's twice as nice!!!


Need to finish him up and put him in a jar


----------



## bettyboop

Great invite. i love how the "EVIL" overwrites "IVAL"


----------



## coxboy316

I finished one of my FreakShow Characters. I introduce to you.... The Mutant!!!  His Eye is animated using the digital dudz app. I will hopefully get a video posted in the near future.


----------



## bettyboop

This is fantastic, Cowboy316!!!
Would you be willing to share the template??
I am doing this theme this year and I'm late in getting started. Always running behind!!!
Thank you,
bettyboop


----------



## coxboy316

bettyboop said:


> This is fantastic, Cowboy316!!!
> Would you be willing to share the template??
> I am doing this theme this year and I'm late in getting started. Always running behind!!!
> Thank you,
> bettyboop


I followed a video that I found on YouTube to make "The Mutant" I used pool noodles and polyfill in plastic bags to fill the body. I did have to make a fake rock for him to sit on since I didn't make the base big enough and he was falling over. The mask was bought off ebay.
Below is the link to the video. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-1LFzsFqsY


----------



## bettyboop

these stick heads are great.


----------



## bettyboop

thank you.l
this will give me a start. 
bettyboop



coxboy316 said:


> I got the background from a google image search. Searched Circus Grunge backgrounds or something like that. I saved the image to my desktop.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Anyone looking for cheap light up metal marquee letters, JoAnns has some (almost 10 inch high) letters for clearance at $8.97 each, and they had a coupon today I got to use (as I bought enough to spell out "FREAKSHOW") so I got $20 off my purchase (of $70 or more). Even without a coupon, that's still a decent price and they come in red, white, black and silver metal...


----------



## EviLEye

Frankie's Girl said:


> Anyone looking for cheap light up metal marquee letters, JoAnns has some (almost 10 inch high) letters for clearance at $8.97 each, and they had a coupon today I got to use (as I bought enough to spell out "FREAKSHOW") so I got $20 off my purchase (of $70 or more). Even without a coupon, that's still a decent price and they come in red, white, black and silver metal...


Was this at the store? I just checked online and it looks like they're regular price @ $20 each. They're offering 30% off right now for all regular purchases online though.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

At the store. My location had multiples of the entire alphabet except for Q - which was awesome!


Might want to call the store to double check they have them at that price (and still have some at all) so as to save a trip if not.


----------



## cbonz2002

Your welcome! Glad you found after all your work. I have mine in the house sitting in a corner chair.


----------



## coxboy316

Video of "The Mutant"


----------



## frogkid11

that is freakin' awesome!!! Great job as I'm sure he will scare quite a few people - especially when it's dark.


----------



## offmymeds

That's creepy! Great job


----------



## coxboy316

I finished up another character minus a few minor details. He is going to be in my freakshow as the "Wolf-Man" I used an old fan to make his head move side to side (will post video soon).


----------



## coxboy316

Another Carnival Attraction completed and ready. Need to distress hands a little but other than that complete. Say hello to "The Sword Swallower"


----------



## coxboy316

Here is the werewolf in action


----------



## Paint It Black

The werewolf is creepy and I am loving the sword swallower! Good stuff going on in this thread!


----------



## coxboy316

Work in progress of concession cart


----------



## Tannasgach

coxboy, you're making some wicked props! I get scared just looking through this thread; you're going to have one eeeeeevil carnival.


----------



## coxboy316

Worked on second cart today


----------



## coxboy316

bettyboop said:


> This is fantastic, Cowboy316!!!
> Would you be willing to share the template??
> I am doing this theme this year and I'm late in getting started. Always running behind!!!
> Thank you,
> bettyboop


I can share the template for the ticket


----------



## punkineater

coxboy316 said:


> I can share the template for the ticket


coxboy~I would be interested in the template, as well, if it's not any trouble


----------



## rupertoooo

Damn son you are banging out props left and right, nice job. What part of VA are you from?


----------



## coxboy316

punkineater said:


> coxboy~I would be interested in the template, as well, if it's not any trouble


punkineater

Not a problem. send me pm with email address. Do you have Photoshop? If not I can put in text for you.


----------



## coxboy316

rupertoooo said:


> Damn son you are banging out props left and right, nice job. What part of VA are you from?


I am around the Fredericksburg area


----------



## ThePirateHouse

Looks great! Where did you find the wheels?


----------



## coxboy316

ThePirateHouse said:


> Looks great! Where did you find the wheels?


Actually the wheels are from Shindigz, my stepson had a farm themed birthday party so I bought them for that and repurposed them.
They are made of plastic and very flimsy so they really are not durable but served my purpose. you can check them out here
http://www.shindigz.com/party/plastic-wagon-wheel/pgp/13szwespww


----------



## dawnski

I can't wait to see what else you come up with. Looks great!


----------



## coxboy316

Finished up two more Cotton Candy Victims This gives me the total of four I wanted.








Also Finished the cheezballs so I can use the jar


----------



## coxboy316

Finished up the "Test Your Strength" game. I apologize for the Blacklight Photo (used my phone) it doesn't show how cool it truly looks.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Everything is looking really awesome! I particularly like your sword-swallower & the snack carts - the spooky vibe is clearly evident! Keep up the great work!


----------



## coxboy316

Yesterday me and my friend drove 6 hrs to pick up props I purchased. It was a long trip but well worth it. 







Me (left) my friend (right) and new additions







All the props (will show once I have them opened and set up)













Love these two and the detail they have!!!!


----------



## Phantome46

Going to follow this thread as I'm planning a Carnevil party in the UK and need to get started on the props.

Love the test your strength prop - don't suppose you have any plans?


----------



## punkineater

WoW~What a fabulous haul, coxboy!!! Great stuff there


----------



## coxboy316

Phantome46 said:


> Going to follow this thread as I'm planning a Carnevil party in the UK and need to get started on the props.
> 
> Love the test your strength prop - don't suppose you have any plans?


I don't really have plans. I made it out of shipping pallet wood. This weekend I will take measurements and provide a rough idea for you


----------



## xLawfulevilx

So just stumbled across this and looked at the concession cart. I assume you will be having little spider web "cotton candy" and maybe popcorn with various body parts? like eyeballs and fingers?


----------



## punkineater

I just want to thank you, coxboy, for following up on that invitation. Not many people follow through
these days~I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## jonnyci

Punkineater - where'd you find the horse?


----------



## bettyboop

Where did you order your masks?



coxboy316 said:


> I have just placed my orders for all of my Clown mask. I am planning on building props with the mask.
> View attachment 241450


----------



## bettyboop

This is fantastic!!! Love it.



coxboy316 said:


> Got my first draft of my invitation done (personal information removed)
> Let me know what you guys think.
> View attachment 242579


----------



## Tannasgach

coxboy316 said:


> Finished up some treats for my Skelly Vendor's Box. Hopefully will get finished with Cotton Candy Maker this weekend.
> View attachment 246879
> View attachment 246880


coxboy, your vendor treats came out awesome! I'm also planning on a tray and I have a couple of questions:
-Did you use styrofoam or cardboard on the bottom of the tray to make the treats stand up?
-Is the snowcone a styro ball and could I use acrylic craft paint for this effect? How did you get the colors so vibrant?
-I think I read that to dye cotton candy use craft paint and water in a spray bottle but I haven't tried it yet; How did you dye your fluff?
-I have never used great stuff but I love the look of your eye scream. Are those real sprinkles? Any advice on molding the ice cream?

TIA


----------



## ThePirateHouse

coxboy316 said:


> Finished up the "Test Your Strength" game. I apologize for the Blacklight Photo (used my phone) it doesn't show how cool it truly looks.
> View attachment 251056
> View attachment 251057


That is awesome! You are going to have an amazing haunt!!


----------



## coxboy316

bettyboop said:


> Where did you order your masks?


Sorry for the delay in response. I ordered them from http://ledchristmaslighting.com/
I ordered them back in April/May and am still waiting on them, they keep telling me the should ship soon. Hopefully they get here so I can finish up some props. 
They had the cheapest price and I see why..


----------



## coxboy316

Tannasgach said:


> coxboy, your vendor treats came out awesome! I'm also planning on a tray and I have a couple of questions:
> -Did you use styrofoam or cardboard on the bottom of the tray to make the treats stand up?
> -Is the snowcone a styro ball and could I use acrylic craft paint for this effect? How did you get the colors so vibrant?
> -I think I read that to dye cotton candy use craft paint and water in a spray bottle but I haven't tried it yet; How did you dye your fluff?
> -I have never used great stuff but I love the look of your eye scream. Are those real sprinkles? Any advice on molding the ice cream?
> 
> TIA


I used a small cardboard box and cut holes to place the items in. The sno cone are just painted with gloss spray paint. The cotton candy is just dyed polyfil. I used jello to dye it however the pink came out to light so I just spray painted a coat on the pink ones. Yes those are real sprinkles. With the ice cream use a little great stuff because it expands, wait a bit for it to start settling then add the eyes, my eyes I used where cut in half ping pong balls


----------



## bettyboop

An excellent source, Cowboy. I think we need to start a new thread of good sources for supplies.



coxboy316 said:


> Sorry for the delay in response. I ordered them from http://ledchristmaslighting.com/
> I ordered them back in April/May and am still waiting on them, they keep telling me the should ship soon. Hopefully they get here so I can finish up some props.
> They had the cheapest price and I see why..


----------



## bettyboop

What are the red sides of your tents?? And how did you attach. I am thinking cheap shower curtains, but how to attach?


----------



## bettyboop

What are the red sides of the tents?? And how are they attached??
I am thinking of cheap shower curtains, but how to attach?


----------



## bettyboop

How do you make the awesome eyes?



coxboy316 said:


> Started working on my clown heads. Bought the mask off of someone on Craigslist.
> View attachment 242096


----------



## bettyboop

WOW, a great prop.



punkineater said:


> GoS~I'm diggin' on that Cletus mask!
> 
> chantelledc & EvilEye, love those clowns
> 
> Finished the Scarousel Hellhorse for the CarnEvil scene
> View attachment 245652


----------



## punkineater

jonnyci said:


> Punkineater - where'd you find the horse?


Been gone a few weeks...just caught this. Found it at a thrift store for $15.


----------



## bettyboop

Absolutely cool. Got to make some of these. What is the head dipped into?



pumpkinpie said:


> View attachment 247034
> 
> 
> Just saw these candy apples and thought of u


----------



## bettyboop

Just want to say what an awesome thread. You are an inspiration to many of us. Sure hope that you post pictures of your event. 
How many people will you have, do the guests wear costumes, etc?? 
Thank you for everything.
Betty Boop


----------



## Tannasgach

coxboy316 said:


> I used a small cardboard box and cut holes to place the items in. The sno cone are just painted with gloss spray paint. The cotton candy is just dyed polyfil. I used jello to dye it however the pink came out to light so I just spray painted a coat on the pink ones. Yes those are real sprinkles. With the ice cream use a little great stuff because it expands, wait a bit for it to start settling then add the eyes, my eyes I used where cut in half ping pong balls


 Thanks for the tips coxboy.


----------



## kmb123

Just jumping in on this thread as Carnevil/Freak Show is my theme for this year…..although I'm feeling a little behind schedule now that I see all of the awesome props you guys have been busy making. Everything looks so great!!!

Is anyone making a spinning knife wheel by chance?


----------



## coxboy316

bettyboop said:


> How do you make the awesome eyes?


I used the tutorial from this site on how to make realistic eyes. Basically it is ping pong ball, red yarn, fingernail polish and a print out for the iris.


----------



## coxboy316

kmb123 said:


> Just jumping in on this thread as Carnevil/Freak Show is my theme for this year…..although I'm feeling a little behind schedule now that I see all of the awesome props you guys have been busy making. Everything looks so great!!!
> 
> Is anyone making a spinning knife wheel by chance?


As of right now I am planning on making a spinning knife wheel but haven't started it yet. Fingers crossed I get it done and animated


----------



## coxboy316

bettyboop said:


> Just want to say what an awesome thread. You are an inspiration to many of us. Sure hope that you post pictures of your event.
> How many people will you have, do the guests wear costumes, etc??
> Thank you for everything.
> Betty Boop


I will definitely be posting the pictures from the event. My original plan was to do a haunted maze but the wonderful HOA said it was to risky so instead I am just going to do an awesome display with minor scares instead of a full Haunt. Really the party is for the kids so it looks like maybe around 10-20 kids for the party, but we will have trick or treaters come to view the display on Halloween.


----------



## kmb123

coxboy316 said:


> As of right now I am planning on making a spinning knife wheel but haven't started it yet. Fingers crossed I get it done and animated


Awesome! I would like to make one but the idea of motorizing (is that the right word?!) it is a bit intimidating.  I'm good on painting things, detailed graphics etc…it's just the technical part of actually making it spin that I find difficult. Hubby thinks I'm nutty so I don't get a whole lotta help from him as far as this stuff goes. How do you plan on making it spin?


----------



## EvilDog

Cant wait to see this!!  sounds cool!!


----------



## bettyboop

Trying to catch up!!
Started today building a Teller Booth with cardboard boxes from Home Depot. Bought the lighted letters on sale from JoAnn's from a suggested post on this thread. JoAnn's in my area had very few letters left on sale, $8 or $9 each, so I chose to make an exotic name for the Marquee. Bought the Crystal Ball from Walmart for $13. Amazon.com has a lady's Styrofoam head for $3. I will make her torso when I receive the head that I ordered today and place her in the booth with the Crystal Ball. It spins and reflects different colors like the old fashion Christmas trees. Will be very cool when it illuminates the inside with moving colors.


----------



## bettyboop

CarnEvil shopping today at the .99 cents store and the Dollar Tree.


----------



## ThePirateHouse

bettyboop said:


> Trying to catch up!!
> Started today building a Teller Booth with cardboard boxes from Home Depot. Bought the lighted letters on sale from JoAnn's from a suggested post on this thread. JoAnn's in my area had very few letters left on sale, $8 or $9 each, so I chose to make an exotic name for the Marquee. Bought the Crystal Ball from Walmart for $13. Amazon.com has a lady's Styrofoam head for $3. I will make her torso when I receive the head that I ordered today and place her in the booth with the Crystal Ball. It spins and reflects different colors like the old fashion Christmas trees. Will be very cool when it illuminates the inside with moving colors.
> 
> View attachment 256822
> 
> View attachment 256823
> 
> View attachment 256824
> 
> View attachment 256826
> 
> View attachment 256828


Love it! Great Job!


----------



## tamster

I have been slowly working on my own dark carnival theme this year. I may not get everything I hoped for done but I can always add for another year.


----------



## bettyboop

I am looking for some ideas for centerpieces. I use nine 30" high tops cocktail tables. The centerpieces always follow the current years theme. Any suggestions for CarnEvil centerpieces? I found some candy centerpieces on line that were cool, but not bringing in the dark, evil theme.


----------



## Frightshow

In 2013 - we ran a CarnEvil Circus - known in the neighborhood as "The Strangling Sisters Circus". I ran a wire 12' from the ground around the entire front yard and draped red and white alternating plastic table cloths for the tent, had the ticket booth and a talking Pumpkin King Prop - projected a face onto the pumpkin head and ran a laptop to make it move. We could talk to the kids through a mic and it really freaked them out!

















We took some classic circus sideshow posters and photoshopped them with our theme elements as well:









We're now in a new neighborhood and will resurrect this theme again I'm sure! Good luck this year!


----------



## Tannasgach

bettyboop said:


> I am looking for some ideas for centerpieces. I use nine 30" high tops cocktail tables. The centerpieces always follow the current years theme. Any suggestions for CarnEvil centerpieces? I found some candy centerpieces on line that were cool, but not bringing in the dark, evil theme.


Maybe some black balloons, lightly covered in webbing and black spiders. You could tie them to a skull decorated as a clown. Or just use a clown skull -


----------



## Nathan Callender

My almost finished 'Twisty's Bar.' Need to add scissors, some burlap, and more lighting.


----------



## EvilDog

I am so loving these. Great work everyone.


----------



## Frightshow

Nathan Callender said:


> My almost finished 'Twisty's Bar.' Need to add scissors, some burlap, and more lighting.
> View attachment 257107


Sweet setup! Very nice


----------



## coxboy316

Another Character done for my Carnival Attractions. The Snake Charmer.


----------



## coxboy316

Showing off one of my mask!!!


----------



## bettyboop

Hey Cowboy, 
Did you ever receive your order from LEDchristmaslighting.com??
I ordered some things from the website, they received their money from my PayPal account but when I check on my order shipment, it states Processing. I never had a website Process my order for more than a few days. Interesting and just wondering if they shipped yours yet?
thanks.


----------



## coxboy316

bettyboop said:


> Hey Cowboy,
> Did you ever receive your order from LEDchristmaslighting.com??
> I ordered some things from the website, they received their money from my PayPal account but when I check on my order shipment, it states Processing. I never had a website Process my order for more than a few days. Interesting and just wondering if they shipped yours yet?
> thanks.


I called them last week Thursday and they said it shipped that day. So we will see if it comes in this week. Fingers crossed


----------



## rachelesmith

Probably a dumb question for all of you experienced prop builders but looking at the snake charmer, where do you get the plain bodies from to make these props? Are they completely handmade or do you order mannequins or something of that nature? The only props around here I can find are hanging clowns etc..without legs.


----------



## bettyboop

I'm not an experienced prop maker, but there are tutorials on this website that will direct you. Google has them also. 
I just bought already stuffed bodies with hands from Amazon.com for around $40 each. When I receive them, I plan to insert a PVC pipe structure so that they have some support. I will need to dress them and add wigs, hats & masks. 



rachelesmith said:


> Probably a dumb question for all of you experienced prop builders but looking at the snake charmer, where do you get the plain bodies from to make these props? Are they completely handmade or do you order mannequins or something of that nature? The only props around here I can find are hanging clowns etc..without legs.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

rachelesmith said:


> Probably a dumb question for all of you experienced prop builders but looking at the snake charmer, where do you get the plain bodies from to make these props? Are they completely handmade or do you order mannequins or something of that nature? The only props around here I can find are hanging clowns etc..without legs.


Keep an eye out on craigslist for mannequins - sometimes really nice ones can be found for under $50. Mostly they're home made. PVC pipe, metal or wood structure for the basic skeleton, then use whatever to stuff and fill out the form itself (duct tape and paper, pool noodles or old clothes stuffed with bags is what I use). There are many, many different ways to build a body dummy:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/141766-body-form.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/131254-lifesize-body-forms.html
http://spookmaster.tripod.com/pvc.html


----------



## rachelesmith

Awesome thank you guys! When I first started planning my carnevil for this year I assumed I would be able to find multiple standing props for my theme and that was not the case at all!


----------



## Deadna

coxboy316 said:


> Another Character done for my Carnival Attractions. The Snake Charmer.
> View attachment 257478
> View attachment 257479


Really cool prop but geeze I can't get Ron Jeremy out of my mind when I look at that mask


----------



## AlexSum

Cool idea! I'll be following this idea along with a few others.


----------



## Nathan Callender

A couple game booth signs I'm working on. 3 chase light circuits.


----------



## punkineater

Deadna said:


> Really cool prop but geeze I can't get Ron Jeremy out of my mind when I look at that mask


Heh, too funy Deadna!!! Ron Jeremy..The Snake Charmer...now that's not ironic

Incredible CarnEvil props on this thread


----------



## AlexSum

Wow! I want to go to this carnevil!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Nathan Callender said:


> A couple game booth signs I'm working on. 3 chase light circuits.
> 
> View attachment 257787
> View attachment 257789



Dang it. Now I have to make some cool signs like that... this thread is killing me as I keep seeing cool stuff to add to my list of things to do.  

I have my ticket booth 99% complete (just need to add pumpkins to the top), the carnival sign finished, my clown fence columns complete, my clown face archway finished just need to set up to complete, and my jack in the box fished as well. Lots of other things started, but have been working in pieces on each here and there. I have all the pieces for a pretty nifty scarosel, but I have a mental block right now getting going on that (worried I can't make it work properly).


----------



## KimandRob

Your signs are to die for!!!!


----------



## Nathan Callender

Frankie's Girl said:


> Dang it. Now I have to make some cool signs like that... this thread is killing me as I keep seeing cool stuff to add to my list of things to do.
> 
> I have my ticket booth 99% complete (just need to add pumpkins to the top), the carnival sign finished, my clown fence columns complete, my clown face archway finished just need to set up to complete, and my jack in the box fished as well. Lots of other things started, but have been working in pieces on each here and there. I have all the pieces for a pretty nifty scarosel, but I have a mental block right now getting going on that (worried I can't make it work properly).


What reallly helped was drilling the front holes at 3/4. The sockets fits tight and perfectly. For the back board I drilled larger holes to allow connection and the wires. I didn't even have to glue anything, they fit perfectly. I'd love to see what the jack in the box looks like. My wife wanted one, but it's on the B list right now until A gets done.


----------



## coxboy316

Me & my fiancé finished up our invitations. It is a ticket booth with a removable clown nose, bag of candy, and the ticket.


----------



## coxboy316

Introducing the "Dead Ringer". Ring toss game for the kids to play during the part.


----------



## Paint It Black

The invitations are very fun, as it the game set up.


----------



## AlexSum

I'm impressed with the ring toss. Kudos to your eye for design!


----------



## EvilDog

Will these game be able to be played?


----------



## coxboy316

The ring toss will be.


----------



## Nathan Callender

Three signs finished and ready to hang for the game booths.


----------



## dawnski

OMG Nathan, I love these to death! And that ventriloquist doll face! Can't wait to see the finished set up.



Nathan Callender said:


> Three signs finished and ready to hang for the game booths.
> View attachment 260137
> View attachment 260138
> View attachment 260139
> View attachment 260140


----------



## punkineater

..ditto what dawnski said!

The ventriloquist face/head..looks pretty big...what is it from?


----------



## EvilDog

You need to post a video of your haunt in full forcce. With people's reactions.


----------



## Nathan Callender

punkineater said:


> ..ditto what dawnski said!
> 
> The ventriloquist face/head..looks pretty big...what is it from?


I wanted to make as much as I could by hand, but when I saw the mask I knew I had to incorporate it into the party. I glued black fabric behind the eyes to black it out, and had to add foam support to mount it on the foam board wood mount. http://www.partycity.com/product/ventriloquist+dummy+mask.do?pp=100&page=2&refType=&navSet=279685


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I really love so many things here, but I have to comment that the Dead Ringer game is so fantastic! 
A simple idea with a creative spin on it makes it a perfect Halloween game! We don't have a carnival theme, but I have two little kiddos & I'm always looking for fun Halloween-themed ideas to play with them - this is just great!


----------



## elle

Love all the ideas you guys have come up with! We are doing this theme this year as well! We have made a few of props inspired by this page. Here is what we have so far:






















We have our Halloween party early every year - this year it's this upcoming weekend. We'll be looking to sell these props after our party (since we don't do the same theme twice). So if anyone lives in North Carolina and is interested - send me a message!  P.S. the knife thrower wheel really spins! lol


----------



## Nathan Callender

elle said:


> Love all the ideas you guys have come up with! We are doing this theme this year as well! We have made a few of props inspired by this page. Here is what we have so far:
> View attachment 260829
> 
> View attachment 260830
> 
> View attachment 260831
> 
> 
> We have our Halloween party early every year - this year it's this upcoming weekend. We'll be looking to sell these props after our party (since we don't do the same theme twice). So if anyone lives in North Carolina and is interested - send me a message!  P.S. the knife thrower wheel really spins! lol


Wow! We are doing the same down here in South Carolina. Can you share plans for that awesome wheel of death?


----------



## bettyboop

WOW, feeling lucky... My husband and I have a demolition company and just picked up 3 mannequins from a demo job in a mall. I saved them from destruction.... They were on the way to the dump.


Frankie's Girl said:


> Keep an eye out on craigslist for mannequins - sometimes really nice ones can be found for under $50. Mostly they're home made. PVC pipe, metal or wood structure for the basic skeleton, then use whatever to stuff and fill out the form itself (duct tape and paper, pool noodles or old clothes stuffed with bags is what I use). There are many, many different ways to build a body dummy:
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/141766-body-form.html
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/131254-lifesize-body-forms.html
> http://spookmaster.tripod.com/pvc.html


----------



## bettyboop

Fabulous!! Are they lights around the edges of the signs??


Nathan Callender said:


> Three signs finished and ready to hang for the game booths.
> View attachment 260137
> View attachment 260138
> View attachment 260139
> View attachment 260140


----------



## bettyboop

Hope you were spared from flooding in the Carolina's. Happy Haunting.


----------



## elle

My husband is the master builder so I'll have to get that information from him!


----------



## Mike and Tiff

This is our carnival from last year (2014). We are adding to it and have improved on some of the props for this year. Will post new pics when we are done setting up for this year. 
For everyone doing a wheel of death, at the 99 cent only store they have these really cool knife props that work perfect for this. They are hard to see in this pic.








Really prod of our dead ringer, it spread fast all over Pinterest over the year.








We have improved this one for this year will post a pic soon








Typical entry I know but its a goody 








Our album for last years haunt, it has a few more pics in it.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/mike-and-tiff-albums-twin-oaks-manor-2014-a.html


----------



## Mike and Tiff

Nathan Callender said:


> Three signs finished and ready to hang for the game booths.
> View attachment 260138
> View attachment 260139
> View attachment 260140


These are fantastic, love, love love them. Can't wait to see the games they go with.


----------



## emergencyfan

Our theatre is also doing a carnival theme this year, and best of all, have decided they are going to stick with this theme for the foreseeable future rather than rotating themes every year. I'm excited because that means it's worth putting in the extra effort on props that will be used more than once and we'll now have the opportunity to improve on props year after year. Here are a few of the things I've been working on for this year's haunt. I really got into making signs in case you can't tell 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/emergencyfan-albums-carnival-theme-carnaval-de-cauchemars.html


----------



## AlexSum

emergencyfan said:


> Our theatre is also doing a carnival theme this year, and best of all, have decided they are going to stick with this theme for the foreseeable future rather than rotating themes every year. I'm excited because that means it's worth putting in the extra effort on props that will be used more than once and we'll now have the opportunity to improve on props year after year. Here are a few of the things I've been working on for this year's haunt. I really got into making signs in case you can't tell
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/emergencyfan-albums-carnival-theme-carnaval-de-cauchemars.html


I'm taking notes of these ideas. I love the whole carnival theme plan!


----------



## bettyboop

Shipment finally came, but short. They refunded me for the unavailable items and 2 were on backorder. 
Not real happy with the quality of some of the masks. But I liked the better prices so can't complain.


----------



## bettyboop

Finished the Fortune Teller both today. 






























bettyboop said:


> Trying to catch up!!
> Started today building a Teller Booth with cardboard boxes from Home Depot. Bought the lighted letters on sale from JoAnn's from a suggested post on this thread. JoAnn's in my area had very few letters left on sale, $8 or $9 each, so I chose to make an exotic name for the Marquee. Bought the Crystal Ball from Walmart for $13. Amazon.com has a lady's Styrofoam head for $3. I will make her torso when I receive the head that I ordered today and place her in the booth with the Crystal Ball. It spins and reflects different colors like the old fashion Christmas trees. Will be very cool when it illuminates the inside with moving colors.
> 
> View attachment 256822
> 
> View attachment 256823
> 
> View attachment 256824
> 
> View attachment 256826
> 
> View attachment 256828


----------



## AlexSum

bettyboop said:


> Finished the Fortune Teller both today.
> View attachment 262069
> 
> View attachment 262066
> 
> View attachment 262070
> 
> View attachment 262071


That's an excellent result!


----------



## bettyboop

We always have a contest for the Best Costumes.
Here is a picture of the trophies for this year's party.
I will have 4 categories:
Best Female
Best Male
Best Couple
Best Overall costume
I bought the iron skeleton figures from Home Goods for $15 each. Then embellished them to fit the theme.


----------



## coxboy316

Been working on my display hope to have it close to done after this next weekend so I can post some pictures


----------



## gsxjoe

Carnevil props for this year


----------



## AlexSum

bettyboop said:


> We always have a contest for the Best Costumes.
> Here is a picture of the trophies for this year's party.
> I will have 4 categories:
> Best Female
> Best Male
> Best Couple
> Best Overall costume
> I bought the iron skeleton figures from Home Goods for $15 each. Then embellished them to fit the theme.
> View attachment 262326


Those took some real imagination! Takes creepy clowns to a whole new level.


----------



## kmb123

Nathan Callender said:


> Three signs finished and ready to hang for the game booths.
> View attachment 260137
> View attachment 260138
> View attachment 260139
> View attachment 260140


Holy cow! These are friggin' AWESOME!!!

What are they made of? What did you use for the letters? I need to make one general Freakshow sign and need it to be fairly lightweight. I was thinking insulation foam but wonder if running lights through it would be an issue. ? Tomorrow starts my weekend so I'll be busy for the next few days trying to come up with something. I hope mine comes out half as cool as yours! I'm sooo far behind.


----------



## hashtagcallie

I finally decided to make an account after lurking here for 4 or so years. Yay! 

I made my general FREAKSHOW sign out of 3/4" insulation foam & added LED globe lights. It wasn't easy, but is anything ever? 
I measured & cut the back piece first, then eyeballed approx 2 inches on the edges for the frame. I measured the holes for the lights on the back piece first & drilled those holes, then turned it over & sharpied where the holes would fall for the frame, then used a fat knitting needle to poke it through both layers. I found this left less mess of my already painted frame than the drill.

I stuck a good amount of liquid nails between them & threaded the lights through both layers (sans globes) while the glue was still tacky & it worked perfectly! The knitting needle trick ended up working so well that the small hole of the foam itself held the little globes in securely enough just pressing them into the frame, but I figured I'd hot glue them too for added strength. 

I'm pretty happy how it turned out:















Apologies for the little bits of foam everywhere. I got too excited that it was actually done to brush it off for the photo. You know how it is! lol


----------



## kmb123

hashtagcallie said:


> I finally decided to make an account after lurking here for 4 or so years. Yay!
> 
> I made my general FREAKSHOW sign out of 3/4" insulation foam & added LED globe lights. It wasn't easy, but is anything ever?
> I measured & cut the back piece first, then eyeballed approx 2 inches on the edges for the frame. I measured the holes for the lights on the back piece first & drilled those holes, then turned it over & sharpied where the holes would fall for the frame, then used a fat knitting needle to poke it through both layers. I found this left less mess of my already painted frame than the drill.
> 
> I stuck a good amount of liquid nails between them & threaded the lights through both layers (sans globes) while the glue was still tacky & it worked perfectly! The knitting needle trick ended up working so well that the small hole of the foam itself held the little globes in securely enough just pressing them into the frame, but I figured I'd hot glue them too for added strength.
> 
> I'm pretty happy how it turned out:
> 
> View attachment 263795
> View attachment 263799
> 
> 
> Apologies for the little bits of foam everywhere. I got too excited that it was actually done to brush it off for the photo. You know how it is! lol



Welcome hashtagcallie!!! Congrats on your new account…this really is an exceptional group. Some of the most helpful and willing to share people around…you're in great company!

Your sign turned out awesome! That's pretty much exactly what I'm looking to do…what I'm having trouble with is the lettering. How did you do yours? Are the letters also foam and if so, how did you get such clean lines?


----------



## hashtagcallie

Thank you for the warm welcome! I know how talented & amazing everyone is here, (hence the lurking for 4 years. Haha!) I'm happy to finally be able to contribute something, even if it's not as elaborate. 


As for the sign, after making those semi intricate cuts on the foam for the frame, I was not trying to kill myself cutting those letters. I settled with thin red craft foam & used black card stock behind each letter to create the shadow effect. 

I printed the letters out in MS paint & stapled the foam, card stock & original print out together in a ton of places I wouldn't be using so they'd stay together neatly & cut as carefully as I could. It's more durable this way too because I don't have to worry about the letters crumbling off in storage.


----------



## kmb123

Awesome…thank's for the explanation on the lettering. I'll be heading to Hobby Lobby in the morning for craft foam!


----------



## CAb00se

*2015 Halloween party -Carnevil!*

hello, I am also doing a carnevil theme this year. The party is this Saturday night. Here are a few pics!


----------



## bettyboop

Very nice, Cab00se. Looking forward to seeing more from your party


----------



## Zombiegrl

coxboy316 said:


> Finished up two more Cotton Candy Victims This gives me the total of four I wanted.
> View attachment 251054
> 
> 
> Also Finished the cheezballs so I can use the jar
> View attachment 251055


Your stuff is coming along AMAZINGLY!!!! Everything is completely off the hook and I love the nod to Killer Klowns!!


----------



## coxboy316

Final Weekend before the big Show Next weekend!!! Got a lot to do still. Pictures coming soon I promise


----------



## hashtagcallie

Everything looks amazing! I love the striped walls! Great job! 

Question: Is that red/white stripe background you used the "Big Top Terror" tablecloth roll from oriental trading? I haven't gotten to see a photo of the actual product in action. if so, I'm totally getting it while there's free shipping on any order.


----------



## CAb00se

the walls are the material from oriental trading company. i used quite a bit of stuff from there this year.


----------



## CAb00se

a few more pics


----------



## bettyboop

Still working on Clowns and props. This will be a busy weekend.


----------



## bettyboop

What are the walls. Very cool.

View attachment 264717
[/QUOTE]


----------



## bettyboop

CAb00se,i looked on Oriental Trading and could not find the Red & White striped material. Can you please tell me what it was called?? is it plastic or Glossamer?? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

bettyboop said:


> CAb00se,i looked on Oriental Trading and could not find the Red & White striped material. Can you please tell me what it was called?? is it plastic or Glossamer?? Thanks for the info.


It looks like the Big Top Terror table cloth; it is in with the tablecloth rolls: http://www.orientaltrading.com/big-top-terror-tablecloth-roll-a2-13657354.fltr?Ntt=carnevil

They have a whole line of party decor called Big Top Terror. 

I got the regular red/white striped table cloth as the stripes were thinner and going in the opposite direction (made it easier to do really long swaths to make my booth sides). I think he's using that on the ceiling.
http://www.orientaltrading.com/red-and-white-striped-tablecloth-roll-a2-3_2332.fltr

They have several different color combos that still look "carnival/circus" here:
http://www.orientaltrading.com/web/search/searchMain?Ntt=striped+tablecloth


----------



## Nathan Callender

A few pics from our party


----------



## Nathan Callender




----------



## Nathan Callender




----------



## dawnski

Outstanding! Looks like it was an awesome party.


----------



## Zombiegrl

Nathan Callender said:


> View attachment 265218
> View attachment 265219
> View attachment 265220


looks like it was absolutely a fabulous time!! .... if I lived closer I would have crashed it!!


----------



## HellsKitchenette

Wow, that's some next level party throwing! I love the group shot!


----------



## Sharonr3106

Looks great! Really good props I am doing Carnival this year BUT living in the UK, as usual, I have made loads of outdoor of props but the weather has been terrible. Raining and really thick fog! The party is on Friday and I was hoping to have everything out by now, will have to see what tomorrow brings if the weather will allow, or everything will have to be crammed inside


----------



## Nathan Callender

Zombiegrl said:


> looks like it was absolutely a fabulous time!! .... if I lived closer I would have crashed it!!


haha! Next halloween anyone is welcome if you are in Beaufort SC.


----------



## Maranda Yates

Nathan...wow! I am blown away by how awesome it was!


----------



## AlexSum

Yes, please do take lots of pics during the party and share!


----------



## coxboy316

Had a Great Halloween. Go to my Photo Albums to see all the photos.


----------



## coxboy316

Please check back within the next few days. I am still uploading photos to my photo album. I took a lot of photographs and I love this site but it doesn't make it easy to post a lot of photos.


----------



## Tannasgach

I'm so far behind on this thread; a carnival theme is very time consuming! 

I'm extremely impressed with everyone's work. The signs and booths are phenomenal, professional and just downright awesome. Some of my favorite props are the cotton candy victims, the scarusel hellhorse (still cracking up over that one punkin), Yagi's booth, Twisty's Bar and you gotta love a gorilla in a cage! 

Superb job all you freaks! I will be uploading an album of our party pics soon. I'm more of an inside person - I just like to decorate props. Lawd knows I can't build anything, I just drag what I can outside for Halloween night. Since I only do a one year theme, I'm now wondering what I am supposed to do with all this crap?!


----------



## coxboy316

Here is the album enjoy. I believe I have all the photos uploaded if not I will add them. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/coxboy316-albums-halloween-carnevil-2015-a.html


----------



## punkineater

Spectacular CarnEvil photos this year, everyone!!! Love it ALL


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I looked at ALL of your photos - everything turned out wonderfully! So many awesome touches, and I bet everyone who came out to your place was impressed, scared & had a great time! I do not want to go into your bathroom though! LOL! Great job!


----------



## Maranda Yates

Everyone did a great job!I keep trying to upload a few pictures from mine, but it is hard.


----------



## AlexSum

Wicked! I had a relatively sedate Halloween in the end, stayed at home and read ghost stories. Time to start planning for next year.


----------



## Nathan Callender




----------



## bettyboop

Great job! You did a lot of work and I am sure your guests enjoyed the evening. How many people did you finally have attend??


coxboy316 said:


> Here is the album enjoy. I believe I have all the photos uploaded if not I will add them.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/coxboy316-albums-halloween-carnevil-2015-a.html


----------



## bettyboop

How did you post the album to this site. I have a lot of photos from our party that I would like to post but one at a time is impossible. Where do I create the album. Your help is greatly appreciated. 


coxboy316 said:


> Please check back within the next few days. I am still uploading photos to my photo album. I took a lot of photographs and I love this site but it doesn't make it easy to post a lot of photos.


----------



## dawnski

Outstanding! Really makes me want to do this as a theme now.


----------



## coxboy316

bettyboop said:


> How did you post the album to this site. I have a lot of photos from our party that I would like to post but one at a time is impossible. Where do I create the album. Your help is greatly appreciated.


Unfortunately I had to upload each photo at a time in my album I created. It took some time to do.


----------



## bettyboop

That is bizarre!! Yes, sharing photos is not easy.
Thank you for your response.


coxboy316 said:


> unfortunately i had to upload each photo at a time in my album i created. It took some time to do.


----------



## offmymeds

Wow! you totally knocked this out of the park! just outstanding! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cycy76

hello how do you make ruban red and white


Nathan Callender said:


> A few pics from our party
> View attachment 265208
> View attachment 265209
> View attachment 265211
> View attachment 265212


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

This thread just keeps adding great ideas! I haven't been on it for a while and seeing I definitely need to revisit when I have more time to read and look.

Not sure where this fits in but Big Lots has large jars of these corn puff balls called Cotton Candy Balls. Thought maybe for a party or such they could be served in a small snow cone.










I also understand that Target had carried them at one time and not sure if they still do. If you don't have a Big Lots where they were recently sold and like the idea I found them basically for the same price per container (except for shipping) at the Herr Store: http://www.herrsstore.com/hecocabaswan.html I haven't tried them yet myself but heard that they really do smell like cotton candy. They are not "cheese" balls, just look like them so don't expect them to taste like cheese balls. Think more like those flavor balls you see in cereal. I've seen reviews where some people thought they tasted like cotton candy and others said they lacked any flavor. I'm going to try to find these and try out for myself. I don't really think cotton candy has a lot of flavor so we'll see.

I did see a comment posted by someone who works at Herr's and she said "Okay here goes, I work at Herr's and there is no cheese flavor,it is made from corn and it is coated with a cotton candy flavor. So those who think it tastes like cereal your pretty much right. It kinda reminds me of Lucky Charms." another person said "Reminds me of the Halloween cereals with the sugared corn pieces".


----------



## girl77

i have been searching for this FOREVER !!! i had seen it in a catalog once and couldnt afford it at the time. I really wish i would have found a way. It would make a super rad "Buffet". (put food in the cavity !


----------



## AlexSum

Ghost of Spookie said:


> This thread just keeps adding great ideas! I haven't been on it for a while and seeing I definitely need to revisit when I have more time to read and look.
> 
> Not sure where this fits in but Big Lots has large jars of these corn puff balls called Cotton Candy Balls. Thought maybe for a party or such they could be served in a small snow cone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also understand that Target had carried them at one time and not sure if they still do. If you don't have a Big Lots where they were recently sold and like the idea I found them basically for the same price per container (except for shipping) at the Herr Store: http://www.herrsstore.com/hecocabaswan.html I haven't tried them yet myself but heard that they really do smell like cotton candy. They are not "cheese" balls, just look like them so don't expect them to taste like cheese balls. Think more like those flavor balls you see in cereal. I've seen reviews where some people thought they tasted like cotton candy and others said they lacked any flavor. I'm going to try to find these and try out for myself. I don't really think cotton candy has a lot of flavor so we'll see.
> 
> I did see a comment posted by someone who works at Herr's and she said "Okay here goes, I work at Herr's and there is no cheese flavor,it is made from corn and it is coated with a cotton candy flavor. So those who think it tastes like cereal your pretty much right. It kinda reminds me of Lucky Charms." another person said "Reminds me of the Halloween cereals with the sugared corn pieces".


I would so like to get hold of some of these! Imagine if they painted them like eyeballs.


----------



## GrantsMum

coxboy316 said:


> I have just placed my orders for all of my Clown mask. I am planning on building props with the mask.
> View attachment 241450


Where did you buy them?


----------

